# Bug Burger or Superload for feeding locusts and morio worms



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I am just about to purchase some more calcium plus and thought about ordering something to gutload the locusts and morio/mealworms along side the fresh veg they receive. 

I am basically wandering if anyone has experience of either of these products predominantly with locusts and what they thought? I have heard of locusts not eating bug burger so was wandering if that is indeed the case? Has anyone tried superload?

Cheers, Tom.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Did you get around to trying this? i was contemplating picking it up the same time as i ordered calcium plus and veggie dust but wasn't sure the locusts would touch it(all my boy is eating atm really odd morio -_-)


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't no, however will be soon when I get some more calcium +. I've heard from a few sources that locusts don't touch bug burger, however the Morios probably would. I've also heard from Nick at lillyexotics who said that they used to use superload with their locusts and it went down a treat. For that reason I think I'll be going with the superload.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Found the locusts didn't do the bug burger, but crickets, mealies & morios eat it willingly.

Superload was a hit with the crickets & morios too, never tried the locusts.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Cheers both ;F


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------

